# Mass die off of Deroplatys Truncata nymphs in a really weird way



## Pizzaparlor45 (Apr 13, 2021)

This is really disheartening, but my deroplatys truncata ooth hatched and about 50-60 nymphs were born. Now only 4 remain. They ALL fell victim to this weird problem where they would fall from their perch to the floor below. From there they would be "injured." They didn't drop dead immediately, they stayed alive for some time struggling to move and then eventually they would die. It was as if half their body was paralyzed. I've never seen anything like it.

I've had this same problem happen to two ooths now, and I have no answers. I'm feeding and watering regularly, and whether I keep them in a deli cup or a large net cube this occurs.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Apr 14, 2021)

Sounds like a toxic issue rather than husbandry. Truncata nymphs have very few die offs. I’d wash everything and ensure there are no pesticides that could be circulating, including those circulating from outside


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 15, 2021)

I agree, Is there a smoker around or some air freshener or something? Also what kind of water are you using?


----------



## Pizzaparlor45 (Apr 16, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> I agree, Is there a smoker around or some air freshener or something? Also what kind of water are you using?


Fortunately we have no smokers in the house. No air fresheners either. I occasionally light a candle or two but I've been doing that for years with no issue.


----------

